

Yahoo to kill off inactive IDs to free up ‘short, sweet’ usernames - QUFB
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/06/12/yahoo-announces-it-will-kill-off-ids-inactive-for-more-than-a-year-to-free-up-memorable-usernames/

======
tcdowney
Glad that I've never used a Yahoo email address to register for anything.

